# Feel like catching up with each other?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello people! I wonder if anyone would be interested in having a thread just to catch up with each other? Especially if for whatever reason we cannot make chat regularly. So, how's everyone doing? Anything important or pleasant or troubling happening in your life right now? How are you gardens?







My house move has been postponed for another two weeks - thank goodness! - until I can guarantee local storage. This is goos as it gives me more time to pack so I can rest lots inbetween boxes! We've had a lot of sunshine lately - the flowers are starting to come out in the garden. Today a 'souvenier programme' for the village Golden Jubilee celebrations came through the letter box. There is so much planned - competitions, games, cribage/pool/darts matches, exhibitions, flower festival, tea, BBQ, dances, fun rum, band playing and along with the rest of the country, a beacon being lit on top of Hambledon hill (ancient hill fort in the village). Wow! It's great to see a village come together like this. I wish I oculd participate more! I hope to save up some energy and go along. How are you guys doing?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Suse, i know this forum has nothing to do with me really but i thought i would reply anyway.TOnight at uni was the annuel football match between the two colleges and i worked all day long. It was absolutely exhausting! I have worked for nearly 10 hours. Sheesh.I have had lots of coursework to do recently. I have a deadline on Tuesday. I will be rushing it a little bit.One of my friends might be coming to visit this forum because she has been having problems with ME. Look after her yeah Suse???Talk to you soonSpliff


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Susan:Good to hear that your move has been postponed for a couple of weeks. There's never enough time to pack. I started 2 months before we moved here and still was running around the last couple of days. Good luck with everything. Sorry, I've missed the last couple of chats. By the time I get home, it's well past 2:00 p.m. We've had a very rainy month in Ontario. It's been unseasonably cool and very wet, so I haven't had a chance to go and work on the veggie garden. The perennials are doing very well. The tulips are almost finished and I am waiting for them to die down so I can cut the stems off. The lupines I started from seed are starting to get a bit bigger, (I guess they are a slow growing plant). Hoping to go out this week to get some annuals. I love the wave pentunias. My front yard gets a combo of half sun and half shade and the other side gets shade all day. I planted impatients last year and it was too much sun in sun/shade side. The forget-me-nots are going bonkers this year. I'll have to dig them up. Hubby made me 2 planter boxes that I painted a cream color and I'm planting hostas (blue) in them and surround them with impatients. The hostas are small, but by next year they will fill up the planter on their own. I have all these plans that I want to do this year with landscaping and can't wait for the weather to get better. It's a long weekend in Canada (Queen Victoria's birthday) and we were suppose to go to SIL's for dinner tomorrow, but I'm battling a bad cold right now, so we had to cancel. Darn thing is going on 5 days and both ears/sinuses are plugged. I would go to the walk-in-clinic, but I'm afraid I'd end up getting something worst going there. I figure I'd be better off staying at home and getting lots of rest and fluids. Took some good books out from the library last week, so I can catch up on some reading. Hope to catch up with you on Thursday. Have a good week.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Spliff, really this forum is for Fibro or CFS sufferers or non-sufferers who have something useful to post about the two conditions. If you are in neither category, please post non-IBS stuff on the Meeting Place. Thank you for your understanding. Your friend would be very welcome







It's always nice to welcome visitors or new members isn't it. See you on the Meeting Place.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Weener. I hope you feel better soon. I'm battling an infection at the moment too and it's an anoyance isn't it. I know what you mean about going to Dr's surgeries or walk-in centres - you never know what you might catch there!







I hate going in just to collect a prescription or have a blood pressure check or something - i.e. no more ill thatn usual - then coming out with an infection!! Good idea for you to rest at the moment. Enjoy your books! What are you reading at the moment? I'm reading Rose Tremain's 'Music & Silence'. Part fact, part fiction about the Danish King Christian IV around 1629, and his musicians who he has play in an underground room with a vent open so the music wafts up to the above-ground rooms. Your garden sounds wonderful.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i cant do chat im sorry to say,i get a sort of sensory overload.my wisteria was doing fine one day and literally overnight it went limp and now its dead,i havnt the slightest idea what caused it.otherwise,spring comes early in so.california and the garden is doing beautifully.inside i found 2 orchids with new flower spikes just this morning,oh joy!my son graduated army bootcamp week before last,and is getting married eloping to las vagas next week.theres a big reception planded and i dont think i have the poop for all this,i feel pretty crapy,but whats new.ofcourse i exagerate when i say"i dont have the poop".i will make it,just wish i had a better physical peace about me.


----------

